

NY appeals court refuses to rehear Aereo case - NonEUCitizen
http://online.wsj.com/article/AP4a605f4257d3461b9735ecb3bd946d66.html

======
aroch
Good! While I don't necessarily find what Aereo's doing attractive as a
service I think how they're doing it is fantastic. They've followed the law to
the T and prevailed, multiple times. It's nice to see the Judiciary preventing
the troublesome "new guy" from getting bullied.

------
dragonwriter
The 2nd Circuit is a "NY appeals court" in the about same way that the US
Supreme Court is a "DC appeals court".

